# Start an Herbal Extraction Thread



## raceireland (Feb 1, 2010)

* I invented the tamisium butane extractor and came to this forum to discuss or discover new lab wannabees. I am curious about all things extraction and want to ask the forum users questions to improve our current extraction designs. Namely, if they could have one size extractor, what would it be. I am catering a design to fit the needs of private home herbalist. Or course I make commercial units but I make several smaller sizes for home use and I want to downsize that operation to a "one size fits all extractor".

I do not make herbal extractors for illegal use. But now that we are in a new era, we can move forward into a new and promising legal field of work. Maybe not in my state but maybe in yours... or yours.* *

David* 
www.tamisiumextractors.com


----------



## randomseed (Nov 28, 2011)

How about a *tamisium extractor thread?*
*Just purchased one today *


----------

